# Lord Voldemort vs. Pain 6 paths ( Naruto Verse )



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Lord Voldemort is capable of all feats demonstrated in all 7 books. Movie fodder is irrelevant, feats accomplished in books are far more complex than the pathetic movies. 

*List of Skill sets*

-Instant Aperation, useable in combat
-Able to fly and induce combat
-Use of powerful shields demonstrated in book 5, battle against Dumbledoore
-Use of the three unforgivable curses, Avada Kadavra; instant killing curse, Crucio; the Pain curse, Imperius; able to control the targets actions, after the spell is cast it retains and does not need the users attention, enabling them to continue doing other things
-other powerful curses displayed in books.
-Capable of all feats demonstrated in books. 
IF YOU HAVE NOT READ BOOK DO NOT COMMENT, movie feats are nothing compared to books feats.

PAIN 6 paths capable of all manga and anime feats, pain is well known in OBD so i will not list obvious abilities.



Location New York City

Distance 200 meters


Intent to kill,  Full knowledge on both parties.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

Why in the world would you make this match, much less make it all six paths of Pain, and give him anime feats?


----------



## EnigmaJ (Jun 30, 2011)

And considering the Six Paths of Pain are machines controlled indirectly by Nagato using his chakra, Avada Kadavra and many of his other curses are probably going to be ineffective.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Jun 30, 2011)

hmm......you didn`t restrict speed....so....pain speedblitzes

well, if speed would be equal...I`d say Deva could shinra tensei avada kedavra...after that he bansho tenins voldemort......
or this absorber pain could just absorb avada kedavra...perhaps...
even if one of the pain dies because of avada kedavra, it is 6 vs 1 after all

in short....pain rapes voldemort


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Why in the world would you make this match, much less make it all six paths of Pain, and give him anime feats?



I think you are underestimating Lord Voldemort, he is capable of flying at very fast speeds and appearing at random wherever he pleases, sorry but Pain may be able to win, but it will be far from a breeze.... remember book feats are relevant not the movie.....


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

oh hey, it's the person that thought Pain vs Android 18 would be a close match


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> And considering the Six Paths of Pain are machines controlled indirectly by Nagato using his chakra, Avada Kadavra and many of his other curses are probably going to be ineffective.



If you have read the book you will find he has curses capable of summoning elements as well as bombardment spells. He is not limited to Avada Kadvara.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Lichtkrieger said:


> hmm......you didn`t restrict speed....so....pain speedblitzes
> 
> well, if speed would be equal...I`d say Deva could shinra tensei avada kedavra...after that he bansho tenins voldemort......
> or this absorber pain could just absorb avada kedavra...perhaps...
> ...



Speed blitzses on the ground not the air. Pain has not demonstrated, any speed feats air borne, voldemort has.


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2011)

6 paths of pein>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Touma>>Voldemort


----------



## Amorozov (Jun 30, 2011)

kyla1718 said:


> I think you are underestimating Lord Voldemort, he is capable of flying at very fast speeds and appearing at random wherever he pleases, sorry but Pain may be able to win, but it will be far from a breeze.... remember book feats are relevant not the movie.....



1. Voldemort has no speed feats
2. He can't teleport to a place which he hasn't seen/been in before and his teleportation range is also limited.
3. His spells can be dodged by regular humans.
4. How is Voldemort nerfed in the movies? He has actually only been given some extra feats, like in the duel against Dumbledore in The Order of the Phoenix.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am fine with an opinion, but just stating Pain would win really means nothing, give me evidence. Give me evidence of speed feats that pain has that are AIRBORNE. Voldemort has speed feats airborne, also he is capable of appearing in less than 1 second were he pleases in combat, he is not limited to any magic in the series of HP, he is capable of every single spell cast. He is capable of actually controlling an opponent, one of the 6 paths and making him maybe (deva) attack the other paths. I think it is viable for pain to win, but give me a reason. Voldemort is not fodder unless you are using movie feats. If you are then you should not be commenting.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

kyla1718 said:


> I think you are underestimating Lord Voldemort, he is capable of flying at very fast speeds and appearing at random wherever he pleases, sorry but Pain may be able to win, but it will be far from a breeze.... remember book feats are relevant not the movie.....



I've read the Harry Potter series multiple times and I know full well what Voldemort's feats are. _Very fast speeds _means nothing if you don't have an exact number. Pain is above supersonic, which Voldemort is not, and cannot react to. And Apparating anywhere near Pain is suicide. He'll get his head knocked off.

And Voldemort has no way to hurt Pain, his spells can be dodged, and his fire spell used in the movie is not going to save him. There are far too many of the, each of which would give him enough trouble as it is. Being in the air won't save him either considering genin can jump meters into the air, and Deva Path can defy gravity himself in the anime.

And Voldemort is not controlling anyone because Pain could just shut that body off if he wanted to. And Voldemort is top tier in his verse, so where your getting fodder, I don't know nor care.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> 1. Voldemort has no speed feats
> 2. He can't teleport to a place which he hasn't seen/been in before and his teleportation range is also limited.
> 3. His spells can be dodged by regular humans.
> 4. How is Voldemort nerfed in the movies? He has actually only been given some extra feats, like in the duel against Dumbledore in The Order of the Phoenix.




1. Yes he does, he was in fact flying on his own power passing the speed of brooms equal to the nimbus 2,000, he was capable of keeping up with Sirius blacks moater cycle even after they put on turbo boost which was operated by the flames of a dragon. so yes he has speed feats airborne. Also he is capable of casting spells without speaking. When you appear suddenly behind someone due to his teleportation technique he can fire any spell instantly right behind him pains vision advantage helps him how in this case?

2. His teleportation is not limited, he can teleport anywhere world wide, he can teleport in battle, it is not limited reread the book. In his battlke with dumbledoore both teleport repeatedley.

3. His spells can be dodged yes, but he can fire them at a high velocity and not all spells require you to hit a person point blank.

4. If you have read the books you realize how inferior he is in the movie..... summoning a cloud of fire is nothing compared to book feats.


----------



## Amorozov (Jun 30, 2011)

Voldemort's best speed feat is keeping up with Hagrid's bike?

I haven't got much knowledge on Naruto, but going by the OBD Wiki profile Voldemort is gonna get brutally anal raped.

And no, Voldemort cannot teleport to any place in the world he wants, which is clearly stated in the seventh book. I will soon write the part here.

Nimbus 2000 has no speed feats and considering it is used in quidditch  it cannot really be supersonic.

What was Voldemort's best destructive feat again?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

kyla1718 said:


> 1. Yes he does, he was in fact flying on his own power passing the speed of brooms equal to the nimbus 2,000, he was capable of keeping up with Sirius blacks moater cycle even after they put on turbo boost which was operated by the flames of a dragon. so yes he has speed feats airborne.
> 
> 2. His teleportation is not limited, he can teleport anywhere world wide, he can teleport in battle, it is not limited reread the book. In his battlke with dumbledoore both teleport repeatedley.
> 
> ...



Are you kidding? Even the Firebolt is only capable of going 150 mph and you expect someone to believe the Nimbus 2000 is impressive? 

Teleportation does not matter when most of his spells won't work, considering over half the enemies here are controlled corpses. And even if he does get behind Pain, he'll get backhanded before he can react.

Prove his spells can tag a supersonic character instead of just calling them high velocities.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> I've read the Harry Potter series multiple times and I know full well what Voldemort's feats are. _Very fast speeds _means nothing if you don't have an exact number. Pain is above supersonic, which Voldemort is not, and cannot react to. And Apparating anywhere near Pain is suicide. He'll get his head knocked off.
> 
> And Voldemort has no way to hurt Pain, his spells can be dodged, and his fire spell used in the movie is not going to save him. There are far too many of the, each of which would give him enough trouble as it is. Being in the air won't save him either considering genin can jump meters into the air, and Deva Path can defy gravity himself in the anime.
> 
> And Voldemort is not controlling anyone because Pain could just shut that body off if he wanted to. And Voldemort is top tier in his verse, so where your getting fodder, I don't know nor care.



What speed feat does Pain have in the air? Show me proof and i will believe you, yes his speed is incredible on the ground. Voldemort is capable of casting a spell without even speaking, between aparrating and casting instant spells pains speed is not really a big help. Yes pain can defy gravity, but he is doing nothing more than levitating... not flying at high speed.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Jun 30, 2011)

> If you have read the book you will find he has curses capable of summoning elements as well as bombardment spells. He is not limited to Avada Kadvara.



I've read all of the books, and quite frankly, the Movie "versions" are much more impressive. In the movies, they at least show random stunning spells and such causing collateral damage to random objects, while in the books, such effects are rarely if ever fleshed out. Hell, in the movie for the Deathly Hallows, one of Voldemorts' ( or it might have been one of the death eaters, can't remember ) spells had enough force to nearly knock over one of the vehicles. I don't know your bashing the movies when they are nearly identical to the movies, plus the non-canon extras, and plus the fact that half the stuff could be quantified visually. Without the movies, for example, its nearly impossible to quantify Voldemort's elemental attacks ( I don't even recall any such thing, but I'm humoring the idea ) other than for the fact that they are harmful to normal humans. 



> He is capable of actually controlling an opponent, one of the 6 paths and making him maybe (deva) attack the other paths.



Again, the Six Paths are Robot Zombies are controlled indirectly via Nagato's chakra. There's no "mind" to coerce into doing his will.  He might as well be casting it on a stone statue.



> Yes he does, he was in fact flying on his own power passing the speed of brooms equal to the nimbus 2,000,



Fastest speed I remember from the book for a broom stick was 150 m/s



> he was capable of keeping up with Sirius blacks moater cycle even after they put on turbo boost which was operated by the flames of a dragon.



Unquantifiable unless we calculate it via the movie sequence ( which you don't like ).


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

kyla1718 said:


> What speed feat does Pain have in the air? Show me proof and i will believe you, yes his speed is incredible on the ground. Voldemort is capable of casting a spell without even speaking, between aparrating and casting instant spells pains speed is not really a big help. Yes pain can defy gravity, but he is doing nothing more than levitating... not flying at high speed.



Pain doesn't need to be in the air, and being in the air won't help Voldemort. It'll only delay the inevitable. 

Bringing up nonverbal magic is pointless since Pain doesn't know the incantations in the first place, so it's a moot point.

And even if Voldemort did cast a spell, which still moves at an unquantifiable speed, it's not going to tag Pain, and I'm still waiting to see what makes you think that any of his spells will tag someone who is supersonic.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Are you kidding? Even the Firebolt is only capable of going 150 mph and you expect someone to believe the Nimbus 2000 is impressive?
> 
> Teleportation does not matter when most of his spells won't work, considering over half the enemies here are controlled corpses. And even if he does get behind Pain, he'll get backhanded before he can react.
> 
> Prove his spells can tag a supersonic character instead of just calling them high velocities.



If a single punch from naruto is able to crush a body of pain, then there are multiple spells which could crush his body. Explosive spells, not all spells are relevant to the mind some are sheer blunt force.  and if he appears right behind him casting a spell instantly as he appears or right above him he will be hit.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol you gave Pein anime feats.

GG


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

Naruto is far stronger, physically than anyone in the Harry Potter universe.  Don't try to compare the strength of someone who held up that huge ass rhino, which was calced to be in the thousands of tons+  to any explosion damage in HP. 

Prove any explosion spells have the necessary force to disable, much less kill any of Pain's bodies before Human Realm rips out the last part of Voldemort's soul.




Twinsen said:


> Lol you gave Pein anime feats.
> 
> GG



Not like he needed'em to sweep this up.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Jun 30, 2011)

> If a single punch from naruto is able to crush a body of pain



While in Sage Mode... a form in which he has two feats that places him in the thousand+ ton range...



> Explosive spells, not all spells are relevant to the mind some are sheer blunt force.



What explosive spells and how powerful are they?


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Pain doesn't need to be in the air, and being in the air won't help Voldemort. It'll only delay the inevitable.
> 
> Bringing up nonverbal magic is pointless since Pain doesn't know the incantations in the first place, so it's a moot point.
> 
> And even if Voldemort did cast a spell, which still moves at an unquantifiable speed, it's not going to tag Pain, and I'm still waiting to see what makes you think that any of his spells will tag someone who is supersonic.



Nonverbal incantations do matter they are much faster..... they are instant....


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

Nonverbal spells are sometimes less effective, and they are not instant. . Provide a statement from the book which claims any spell moves at instantaneous speeds, because those have been dodged and reacted to plenty of times.

The spell used by Antonin Dolohov that inflicted internal damage on Hermione was said to have possibly been lessened because he was silenced before he could use the incantation, and this came directly from Madam Pomfery.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Deprimo
Pronunciation: /ˈdɛprɨmoʊ/ dep-rim-oh
Description: A very powerful wind that can loosen and/or soften a variety of things; it can also be used to detach objects.
Seen/mentioned: Introduced in Deathly Hallows when Hermione casts this to blast a hole in the Lovegood's living room floor.[DH Ch.21]
Suggested etymology: Latin deprimo which means to "dig deep".[12]

(Disillusionment Charm)
Description: Causes the recipient to become invisible, or close to it.
Seen/mentioned: First in Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, when Dumbledore tells Harry that he does not need a cloak to become invisible. In Order of the Phoenix, Moody casts this charm on Harry.[OP Ch.3, 4] Mentioned in Half-Blood Prince on a purple leaflet from the Ministry of Magic.[HBP Ch.3] Xenophilius Lovegood mentions, in Deathly Hallows, that Invisibility Cloaks are sometimes created by casting a Disillusionment Charm on a regular cloak. Also in Deathly Hallows, Draco Malfoy, Vincent Crabbe and Gregory Goyle use the charm to hide outside the Room of Requirement.[DH Ch.21]
Notes: The described sensation of a Disillusionment Charm is a feeling "something cold and wet trickling down your back." When the charm is lifted, the subject feels something hot trickling down their back.[OP Ch

Expulso
Pronunciation: /ɛkˈspʊlsoʊ/ ek-spuul-soh
Description: A spell that causes an object to explode. The force of the explosion may depend on the INTENT OF THE CASTER.[/B]
Seen/mentioned: Used by a Death Eater in an attempt to capture Harry in The Deathly Hallows, it struck the table that Harry was standing behind, causing an explosion that slammed him into a wall with great force.
Suggested etymology: Latin expulso meaning to "drive out, expel, force out, banish."[

(Fiendfyre Curse)
Description: Dangerous, uncontrollable and extremely powerful fire which can take the form of beasts such as serpents, Chimaeras and dragons.
Seen/mentioned: In Deathly Hallows, Vincent Crabbe uses Fiendfyre in the Room of Requirement against Harry, Ron and Hermione who manage to escape on broomsticks with Draco and Goyle. Crabbe gets left behind and perishes in the Fiendfyre he created along with all the objects in the Room of Requirement including Rowena Ravenclaw's lost diadem; one of Voldemort's Horcruxes. Afterwards, Hermione explains, "Fiendfyre – cursed fire – it's one of the substances that destroy Horcruxes, but I would never, ever dare use it, it's so dangerous." [DH Ch.31]
Suggested etymology: A 'fiend' is a diabolically cruel or wicked person, and 'fyre' means fire.[22]
Notes: It is only used by Vincent Crabbe throughout in Deathly Hallows, who Harry believes learned it from the Carrows.[DH Ch.31] (Alecto Carrow and Amycus Carrow; two Death Eater siblings who taught at Hogwarts for a brief period under Snape's reign as Headmaster.) Therefore, Vincent Crabbe inadvertently destroyed one of Lord Voldemort's Horcruxes.

Reducto (Reductor Curse)
Pronunciation: /rɛˈdʌktoʊ/ re-duk-toh
Description: Enables the caster to explode solid objects.
Seen/mentioned: In Goblet of Fire, Harry uses it on one of the hedges of the Triwizard maze and ends up burning a small hole in it; in Order of the Phoenix, Gryffindors in Harry's year reference Parvati Patil as being able to reduce a table full of dark detectors to ashes and Ginny Weasley uses it in the Room of Requirement during the practice and in the Hall of Prophecy, Department of Mysteries; in Half Blood Prince, a member of the Order of the Phoenix attempts to use this spell to break down a door which Death Eaters have blocked when the Death Eaters have cornered Dumbledore in the Lightning Struck Tower.
Suggested etymology: Latin reductio meaning "restoration".[12

Sectumsempra
Pronunciation: /ˌsɛktəmˈsɛmprə/ sek-təm-sem-prə
Description: Violently wounds the target; described as being as though the subject had been "slashed by a sword".[26] Created by Severus Snape.
Seen/mentioned: First seen in Order of the Phoenix when Snape uses it in his memory against James, but misses and only lightly cuts his cheek. Used successfully by Harry in Half-Blood Prince against Draco, and then later against the Inferi in Voldemort's Horcrux chamber, and Snape during his flight from Hogwarts. In the opening chapters of Deathly Hallows, Snape accidentally casts this curse against George Weasley in the Order's flight from Privet Drive, though George was not his intended target. [DH Ch.3] It is known as a specialty of Snape's. [DH Ch.5]
Suggested etymology: Correct classical Latin sectum, past participle of verb seco, "to cut", and deformation of Latin adverb semper meaning "always".[12]
Notes: Though Snape was able to mend the wounds inflicted on Draco by this curse with ease, with "an incantation that sounded almost like song", Mrs Weasley was unable to heal her son George when his ear was severed by the curse. It was discovered in an old copy of Advanced Potion Making by Harry; Sectumsempra was invented by Snape with the words "For enemies" written next to it

Here is just a few spells that if pain was hit with, he would get injured and eventually the bodies could be destroyed and voldermort can use the dillusion spell on himself.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 30, 2011)

That's nice, but Pein still wins. He has better tech, speed, durability, d.capasity... etcetc. 

Not to mention anime Pein has toonforce


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Nonverbal spells are sometimes less effective, and they are not instant. . Provide a statement from the book which claims any spell moves at instantaneous speeds, because those have been dodged and reacted to plenty of times.
> 
> The spell used by Antonin Dolohov that inflicted internal damage on Hermione was said to have possibly been lessened because he was silenced before he could use the incantation, and this came directly from Madam Pomfery.



This is voldermort we are talking about not a fodder death eater like dolohov, nice try though


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

kyla1718 said:


> Deprimo
> Pronunciation: /ˈdɛprɨmoʊ/ dep-rim-oh
> Description: A very powerful wind that can loosen and/or soften a variety of things; it can also be used to detach objects.
> Seen/mentioned: Introduced in Deathly Hallows when Hermione casts this to blast a hole in the Lovegood's living room floor.[DH Ch.21]
> ...



When did Voldemort ever use Sectumsempra? That's Snape's spell which an unworthy Harry also learned.

And I still haven't seen any proof that any of those will tag Pain. You are talking in circles and haven't yet explain how any attacks will hit Pain who is supersonic. That is because they won't.

Pain wins this, lock this thread.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 30, 2011)

*What a terrible thread.*

I doubt Voldemort's reaction timing is even peak human, let alone reacting to a *supersonic* fighter. Forget his Unforgivable Curses, they are_ meaningless _against dead bodies. Even then, he hasn't nearly shown me a spell with a calibur capable of destroying a Pain body.

*He gets blitzed and beheaded in one go*. Anime feats included?


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> When did Voldemort ever use Sectumsempra? That's Snape's spell which an unworthy Harry also learned.



I know, as well as you, that Voldemort is capable of using and making spells much more sinister than that of Severus Snape..... it was an analogy...  that Voldemort is in fact capable of using spells that can destroy Pains various bodies..... The only one comparable to Voldemort is Dumbledore and even then who knows.... Voldemort is capable of using any spell he knows about, yes he does not know this particular one, but im sure he has something up his sleeve much more deadly than something severus snape made up when he was going to hogwarts... LOL


----------



## Amorozov (Jun 30, 2011)

None of the spells you mentioned are really that impressive, considering Pain's city block(?)durability.

Harry Potter is a great series IMO, but what comes to fighting and their standing in the Battledome, they really aren't that powerful. Not the weakest one but certainly not even middle-tier. It hasn't been wanked much but it happens occasionally. (I remember someone here saying that Dumbledore is like a god in combat.)


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 30, 2011)

kyla1718 said:


> I know, as well as you, that Voldemort is capable of using and making spells much more sinister than that of Severus Snape..... it was an analogy...  that Voldemort is in fact capable of using spells that can destroy Pains various bodies..... The only one comparable to Voldemort is Dumbledore and even then who knows.... Voldemort is capable of using any spell he knows about, yes he does not know this particular one, but im sure he has something up his sleeve much more deadly than something severus snape made up when he was going to hogwarts... LOL



*Cut the wanking and get back on topic. *

What 'spells' can even_ touch _Pain, let alone destroy him?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

So why did you post it if Voldemort can't use it? You are still talking in circles, Pain's durability is something that Voldemort's explosive spells cannot surpass or even equal.  Your only speculating, and I have shot down each of your arguments.

And I'm still waiting to hear how anything he has tags Pain before he gets the last piece of his soul ripped out by Human Realm.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *What a terrible thread.*
> 
> I doubt Voldemort's reaction timing is even peak human, let alone reacting to a *supersonic* fighter. Forget his Unforgivable Curses, they are_ meaningless _against dead bodies. Even then, he hasn't nearly shown me a spell with a calibur capable of destroying a Pain body.
> 
> *He gets blitzed and beheaded in one go*. Anime feats included?




I would agree with you if Voldemort were to run at him like some IDIOT.... Voldemort has instant teleportation and on the ground he is slow, but in the air he is faster than that of pain...... voldemort wont run at pain flailing his arms in the air firing spells.... he is smarter than that....


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

Voldemort can't hide in the air forever because it will not save him. That is not a valid argument for winning a match. Pain has everything he needs to kill Voldemort. And since Voldemort is just sitting there, he gets his shit wrecked by ST.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> So why did you post it if Voldemort can't use it? You are still talking in circles, Pain's durability is something that Voldemort's explosive spells cannot surpass or even equal.  Your only speculating, and I have shot down each of your arguments.
> 
> And I'm still waiting to hear how anything he has tags Pain before he gets the last piece of his soul ripped out by Human Realm.



I dont know I guess the dialusion charm which makes him INVISIBLE to pains eye, and his teleportation technique means nothing to you..... Your analogies work fine if voldemort were to run at pain like some idiot flailing his arms in the air..... hes not going to fight pain face to face, he will be everywhere.... and no im not speculating...... you know im right about the spell..... you can choose what to speculate on and you have with pain.... you are speculating on what pains bodies can take and what speed he can FLY at.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 30, 2011)

kyla1718 said:


> I would agree with you if Voldemort were to run at him like some IDIOT.... Voldemort has instant teleportation and on the ground he is slow, but in the air he is faster than that of pain...... *voldemort wont run at pain flailing his arms in the air firing spells*.... he is smarter than that....



Isn't that exactly what he does against most of his enemies?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

The Disillusionment Charm is more like very good camouflage, not invisibility. If it were, then Harry's Invisibility Cloak would have been worthless.

And Voldemort doesn't have to run at Pain, you keep posting, "lawl telportation" but that does not win a match. Stop wanking Voldemort. Either put forth a real way for him to tag Pain other than, "His spells move at great velocities" or concede, because your arguments thus far have been terrible.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *Cut the wanking and get back on topic. *
> 
> What 'spells' can even_ touch _Pain, let alone destroy him?



I have already listed the spells...... how about you read the thread before making offense childish remarks, i will rep you.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

You listed spells that will fly at Pain, and hit the dirt because said character would have already gotten out of the way as soon as Voldemort pointed his wand. 

Face it, you've got nothing, and so does Voldemort. This debate is pretty much over.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> The Disillusionment Charm is more like very good camouflage, not invisibility. If it were, then Harry's Invisibility Cloak would have been worthless.
> 
> And Voldemort doesn't have to run at Pain, you keep posting, "lawl telportation" but that does not win a match. Stop wanking Voldemort. Either put forth a real way for him to tag Pain other than, "His spells move at great velocities" or concede, because your arguments thus far have been terrible.



I have already listed what spells could in fact hit pain, and why, when someone teleports 3 feet behind you and fires a spell within 3 seconds it have a valid chance to hit him. My argument is speculated, although so is yours. My whole point of this argument was not to declare Voldemort god, but to prove that he would be able to at least compete. You have NO proof that in a 3 foot ratio that a spell cannot hit pain and he would be able to dodge it. He may be able to, but you have no sound proof. I cannot say who would win and either could you.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Jun 30, 2011)

This is a stomp. Pain has the reactions to react to and keep up with supersonic fighters, meaning he has a reaction time in the milliseconds. This is what supersonic reaction timing entails. Let's say Voldemort finishes telelporting from point A to point B. He'll have to fire off his spell and then teleport to a new location within _milliseconds _ or the wise Pain will be able to counter him ( most likely with one of his gravity based jutsu ). There's no evidence that Voldemort is this fast.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

You mean the spells that have no speed feats? Useless argument.

And you seem to underestimate how fast a *supersonic *character is! Voldemort's spells have been dodged by normal people who are probably peak humans at best. And yes, I do actually. Pain's reactions are faster than the speed of sound, in less than seconds! So unless you want to try and post some bullshit about Voldemort's spells being faster than sound, be my guest because you can't prove it.

If Voldemort even gets on the ground, he'll have his head snapped off by another Path, then they'll play soccer with it. 

And your argument is wrong because Voldemort cannot compete, you gave Pain anime feats, which makes this even worse for Voldemort.


----------



## Amorozov (Jun 30, 2011)

The problem is that Voldemort's spells are too weak to kill one with city block + durability.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Jun 30, 2011)

> You have NO proof that in a 3 foot ratio that a spell cannot hit pain



Pain has reacted to Naruto at that range while he was in Sage Mode. Do you have any proof that his spells are supersonic+?


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> This is a stomp. Pain has the reactions to react to and keep up with supersonic fighters, meaning he has a reaction time in the milliseconds. This is what supersonic reaction timing entails. Let's say Voldemort finishes telelporting from point A to point B. He'll have to fire off his spell and then teleport to a new location within _milliseconds _ or the wise Pain will be able to counter him ( most likely with one of his gravity based jutsu ). There's no evidence that Voldemort is this fast.



Show me were it says anywhere that Pains reaction time is "supersonic" and define what supersonic is, and show proof he can react in a matter of milliseconds, define milliseconds. If you can then i will believe you. Hands down Ill believe you.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone of the bodies could probably solo.



kyla1718 said:


> Show me were it says anywhere that Pains reaction time is "supersonic" and define what supersonic is, and show proof he can react in a matter of milliseconds, define milliseconds. If you can then i will believe you. Hands down Ill believe you.



Pretty sure Pain's speed stats are based off calcs.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

Supersonic means something is faster than the speed of sound. A millisecond is 1/000 of a full second, so literally before 1 full second has past, Pain could have moved out of the spell's reach, and another Path could be right behind Voldemort shanking him. And if your trying to find out how Pain is supersonic, it was calced by someone here in the OBD.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Jun 30, 2011)

> Show me were it says anywhere that Pains reaction time is "supersonic"



Pain reacted to Naruto while he was in Sage Mode, who can move at supersonic+ speeds. Hence he has supersonic reactions.



> define what supersonic is,



You're kidding me right? Fast than the speed sound, or Mach 1+



> and show proof he can react in a matter of milliseconds



To react to a supersonic object ( 340 m/s ) within close range ( a distance of at most a meter ), you need at least a reaction time of 0.002 seconds. 



> define milliseconds



FFS. 

Millisecond = 0.001 seconds


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Supersonic means something is faster than the speed of sound. A millisecond is 1/000 of a full second, so literally before 1 full second has past, Pain could have moved out of the spell's reach, and another Path could be right behind Voldemort shanking him. And if your trying to find out how Pain is supersonic, it was calced by someone here in the OBD.



Is it Unknown?


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> Pain has reacted to Naruto at that range while he was in Sage Mode. Do you have any proof that his spells are supersonic+?



Pain reacted to Naruto when naruto ran at him like a rhino when all 6 paths had their eyes on him........ voldemort vanishes mid air, no one can see him and he appears and fires.... that is the only reason your analogy means nothing.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Is it Unknown?



Doubt it, going by Pain's profile. I thought Unknown always tried to claim he was hypersonic?

Anyhow, the OP seems to refuse to believe Pain is faster than Voldemort's comprehension, so I leave this debate to someone else until I choose to pick it back up.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 30, 2011)

kyla1718 said:


> Pain reacted to Naruto when naruto ran at him like a rhino when all 6 paths had their eyes on him........ voldemort vanishes mid air, no one can see him and he appears and fires.... that is the only reason your analogy means nothing.



Before or after he's speed blitzed?



Level7N00b said:


> Doubt it, going by Pain's profile. I thought Unknown always tried to claim he was hypersonic?



Yeah. His calc put Pain at Mach 9 or something like that.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Supersonic means something is faster than the speed of sound. A millisecond is 1/000 of a full second, so literally before 1 full second has past, Pain could have moved out of the spell's reach, and another Path could be right behind Voldemort shanking him. And if your trying to find out how Pain is supersonic, it was calced by someone here in the OBD.



LOL if kishi cannot define who is and who isnt "supersonic" in naruto verse why should i believe someone on BD, sorry but i take Kishi for what HE says.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Jun 30, 2011)

> no one can see him and he appears and fires.... that is the only reason your analogy means nothing.



Then it's a good thing Pain can see through 6 sets of eyes. Amiritee??


----------



## EnigmaJ (Jun 30, 2011)

> LOL if kishi cannot define who is and who isnt "supersonic" in naruto verse why should i believe someone on BD, sorry but i take Kishi for what HE says.



Kishi says Haku is lightspeed 

I'm cool with that.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

Because that's the way the OBD rules go. Don't like it? Get over it.

If someone timed Gatling gunfire on a regular basis, thus effectively giving them the appropriate reactions, but the author said, "No, they are slower than that" when they have consistently shown those feats, would you believe that?

Sometimes the author doesn't know what they are talking about, and some have even admitted it.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> Then it's a good thing Pain can see through 6 sets of eyes. Amiritee??



When voldemort is teleporting he is not even visible. He could have millions of eyes, and it wouldnt matter, it all comes down to reaction time, I recognize pain is fast, but is he fast enough to avoid and react when being attacked, there are no statistics on either side to prove one way or another so really this cannot be completely resolved...


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 30, 2011)

That's why we calc quantifiable speed feats.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Jun 30, 2011)

> When voldemort is teleporting he is not even visible.



He's visible once he appears and the milliseconds before he fires off a spell. That's all that matters. With six sets of eyes covering every single one of their blind spots, Voldemort will be spotted as soon as he appears.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

and dont tell me voldemort cant hit pain when the likes of hinata can land a punch....


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 30, 2011)

Hinata would blitz Voldemort too. 

But seriously, if Voldemort is even going to get close, he'll be blitzed from behind and get his shit wrecked by another Path, who will see him as soon as he appears.

It's not hard to understand, Voldemort's great and all that, but you put him in a match where he had no chance, and your picking and choosing which feats you want to believe.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 30, 2011)

kyla1718 said:


> and dont tell me voldemort cant hit pain when the likes of hinata can land a punch....



When did she do that? The only combat feats against Pain that I saw was her getting effortlessly 2-paneled by Deva path.



Level7N00b said:


> Hinata would blitz Voldemort too.



Sad but true.


----------



## Amorozov (Jun 30, 2011)

In all honesty though, Voldemort should have peak human-to low superhuman reaction time. He managed to fight 4 powerful mages simultaneously. Not gonna help him though.


----------



## kyla1718 (Jun 30, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> When did she do that? The only combat feats against Pain that I saw was her getting effortlessly 2-paneled by Deva path.
> 
> pain wipped her, but she did land a punch on him... it did nothing to him at all, but she did land it.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 30, 2011)

Scans please.


Also, that still doesn't change him reacting to and keeping up with a supersonic character.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 30, 2011)

Voldemort gets horribly sodomized. The difference in speed and overall power between Narutoverse and Harry Potterverse is leagues apart. 

Voldemort's only hope here would be Avada Kedavra, except that gets dodged by wizards with base human reactions and movement speed. Hitting one path would be nigh-impossible and hitting all 6 is out of the question

This is a bigger rape than the Galactic Empire vs. ZAFT thread


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Thor (Jun 30, 2011)

Pain wins easy.


----------



## very bored (Jun 30, 2011)

pein rapes


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2011)

Voldemorts best bet would be going invisible and transfiguring Pein into a lamp or chair.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

kyla1718 said:


> pain wipped her, but she did land a punch on him... it did nothing to him at all, but she did land it.



Because he flinched from the damage his body was taking from chakra Exhaustion

so that doesn't really count


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 30, 2011)

Kisame states supersonic speeds are rare, I'll wager heavily Pein being a top tier is one of those cases of Ninjas that move at mach speeds. Even without calcs or the mangaka stating their speeds, just looking at them their feats ignoring shonen tropes like after images and what not would tell you they are blatant superhuman even the weakest Ninja is superhuman in stats. The Rhino's weight is hard to quantify but looking at it, it's still pretty big and was thrown really high, Voldemort nor anyone in HP has a feat like that. Sasuke KO'd a giant bear early in his career even Sakura could beat a grown man easily. Plenty of characters below Pein are superhuman enough to take out Voldemort.

The movie version would be easier to quantify due to visual evidence. You also chose anime which usually overpowers the manga? Lol. Voldemort may have a very versatile moveset but he's outnumbered by much stronger and faster characters who could tank most of his offense no less. I'm not even factoring the moveset Pein has. But then again you though Pein vs Android 18 was a good match so I'm afraid you either lack good judgement or far too biased.


----------



## Meruem (Jun 30, 2011)

Human realm can solo as can any of them that are stronger than human (Deva, Animal, and Asura).  Voldemort can't react to any of them.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 30, 2011)

kyla1718 said:


> and dont tell me voldemort cant hit pain when the likes of hinata can land a punch....



Oh yeah, the same Hinata that's still faster than Voldemort
Voldemort gets killed. He is not reacting to anything from Pain. At most, he is going to survive in a deteriorated form that won't fight back. I doubt he could even posses Pain. 
This isn't fair to Tom. He is a very good villain, much better than anything in Naruto.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 30, 2011)

So. We agree that any of the bodies can solo?


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 30, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> So. We agree that any of the bodies can solo?



Looks that way, it's always nice when OBDers can come together in unity


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 30, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> This isn't fair to Tom. He is a very good villain, much better than anything in Naruto.



Voldy was a good villain for most of the series, but got rather... *tiresome *in Deathly Hallows. Just saying.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 30, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> And considering the Six Paths of Pain are machines controlled indirectly by Nagato using his chakra, Avada Kadavra and many of his other curses are probably going to be ineffective.



It would be more fair if nagato were present and visible, but perhaps at a ranged platform. 

if this were the case, he'd fly above the six paths and avada kedavra the real thing and it'd be over.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 30, 2011)

Ceria said:


> It would be more fair if nagato were present and visible, but perhaps at a ranged platform.
> 
> if this were the case, he'd fly above the six paths and avada kedavra the real thing and it'd be over.



Because the 6 Paths of Pain are just going to stand there right?


----------



## very bored (Jun 30, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Because the 6 Paths of Pain are just going to stand there right?



They're mindless zombies.  What else would they do?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 30, 2011)

very bored said:


> They're mindless zombies.  What else would they do?



Eat Brains  Be dead Defend Nagato.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

Pain is fodder.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 1, 2011)

Pain speedblitzes.


----------



## Frost Ninja (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm not going to lie... Seeing someone say the paths can;t stop vold because he is flying...

Whatever happened to village nuker shinra?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 1, 2011)

Frost Ninja said:


> I'm not going to lie... Seeing someone say the paths can;t stop vold because he is flying...
> 
> Whatever happened to village nuker shinra?



Or the laser and missile spam that was casually city block busting.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 1, 2011)

Frost Ninja said:


> I'm not going to lie... Seeing someone say the paths can;t stop vold because he is flying...
> 
> Whatever happened to village nuker shinra?



The OP will probably just claim Voldemort will teleport out of the way.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 1, 2011)

Anime Deva blocks anything Voldi fires at him and punches his head off.


----------



## Frost Ninja (Jul 1, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Or the laser and missile spam that was casually city block busting.



Or CT. Or the Giant birds. Or Konan's paper. Or Deva's pull.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 1, 2011)

All of those will be avoided by Apparation because apparently Voldemort won't go charging in like a rhino right at Pain because he's smarter than that.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 1, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Because the 6 Paths of Pain are just going to stand there right?



No, he can use that freezing spell to make them all immobile and then just fly over shoot nagato and it's over.


----------



## Frost Ninja (Jul 1, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> All of those will be avoided by Apparation because apparently Voldemort won't go charging in like a rhino right at Pain because he's smarter than that.



Of course, of course.
And somehow he doesn't just right off the bat die before a thought can form in his head... how?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 1, 2011)

Ask the OP, she has all the answers.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 1, 2011)

Petrificus totalus to all of them and that would be it


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 1, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Petrificus totalus to all of them and that would be it



How does the spell work again?

Oh, and he'll have to do it before getting blitzed.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 1, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> How does the spell work again?
> 
> Oh, and he'll have to do it before getting blitzed.



You point your wand, and if the spell hits, your body freezes, kind of like a body bind. But it's a moot point since it'll never hit Pain.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ceria said:


> It would be more fair if nagato were present and visible, but perhaps at a ranged platform.
> 
> if this were the case, he'd fly above the six paths and avada kedavra the real thing and it'd be over.



He doesn't need to be. Top tiers like voldermort and dumbledore can sense, as shown in the entrance to the underground lake with zombies. Voldy could see where the magic to animate the paths coming from, teleport there, and avada kedavra. He could also reduce the paths to dust with single reduction curses on each one.

*Spoiler*: __ 
























































However, this only happens with speed equalised. Otherwise, pain causually speedblitzes.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 1, 2011)

Would that even work on animated corpses in the first place?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2011)

kyla1718 said:


> I think you are underestimating Lord Voldemort, he is capable of flying at very fast speeds and appearing at random wherever he pleases, sorry but Pain may be able to win, but it will be far from a breeze.... remember book feats are relevant not the movie.....



He can fly very fast...? Last I checked, each of the Pain bodies were several times faster than the speed of sound - and Voldemort never once broke the sound barrier.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 1, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Would that even work on animated corpses in the first place?



Still doesn't matter because any spell shot by Voldy will be dodged.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Why in the world would you make this match, much less make it all six paths of Pain, and give him anime feats?



Because Voldemort transfigurapes.


Only-Five-Seconds Pein is now a tea pot


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Pain speedblitzes.



Tell that to konohamaru


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 1, 2011)

Lolwat.wat


----------



## Frost Ninja (Jul 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Because Voldemort transfigurapes.
> 
> 
> Only-Five-Seconds Pein is now a tea pot



Iirc that requires thought.
Don't thoughts move at somewhere around 200-250 m/s as far as the brain forming a thought and moving the electrical pulses to the parts of the body?
Reflexes have it lucky at a stately (or around) 300 m/s and can be furthered.
Instinct also has it easy, allowing the mind to pre-create an impulse and cut the forming time drastically.

And isn't supersonic (or in pain's case, a few times over) a bit faster than that? Like 343 m/s or so is supersonic iirc. Point being, supersonic is faster than the body can respond to the mind, and likely faster than the mind itself can even form an idea.

I don't see how transfigurape can occur if he dies before his brain can issue out commands.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2011)

Wizards are Word-Of-Goded superhumans.
Pein is not a few times over supersonic. Such arguments have been long been vanquished in other threads
A few meters away and five seconds have always given pein relief as knowing he's safe and high tier people like naruto wouldn't possibly cover that distance, while Transf. is instantaneous and covers no distance
Voldermot transfigurapes them all before Konohamaru can say "RASENGAN!"


----------



## Frost Ninja (Jul 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Wizards are Word-Of-Goded superhumans.
> Pein is not a few times over supersonic. Such arguments have been long been vanquished in other threads
> A few meters away and five seconds have always given pein relief as knowing he's safe and high tier people like naruto wouldn't possibly cover that distance, while Transf. is instantaneous and covers no distance
> Voldermot transfigurapes them all before Konohamaru can say "RASENGAN!"



I'd say he is at least supersonic, but even if he is transonic thats more than enough. 

As for transfigurape, it still requires both thought and action. Pein is faster than both. Your argument is taking away from the fact that any action vold takes has to beat out pein's speed. Even a distance of 200 meters isn't taking away from Vold not even being able to see, let alone target, cast, or even speak the spell before being soul ripped or some other factor.

Unless your not serious

If you are though, please prove to me vold can either
1) think, cast, and etc faster than an average human
2) transfigurape something he can't see or react to before getting blitzed
3) Even affect them with any of his spells

In short, cast time and thinking time, and can he hit something he cannot see or react to before it kills him?


----------



## Amari (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, Pein speedblitzes.

It's pretty fucking obvious on who wins.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 1, 2011)

Anime Pein is a laser barrage blocking, surfing, whack-a-mole surviving monster, what on earth is Voldi going to do to him?


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 1, 2011)

*On the whole Voldemort-flies-away-thing:* Animal Pain has a bird summon that can fly and should be much faster than Voldemort.

That being said, Pain can just fire his head lasers, when Voldemort spams spells. Since Pain has the shared perception of six(seven) bodies and is *much* faster the chances of Voldemort getting him before he get's shoot are really really low.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 1, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Anime Pein is a laser barrage blocking, surfing, whack-a-mole surviving monster, what on earth is Voldi going to do to him?



Turn all six Pains into bongs and bring'em to the Death Eaters.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I guess if he stands still and doesn't do a damned thing...


----------



## Cocodrilito (Jul 1, 2011)

Kuchoyose Gedo Mazo. Voldmort has absolutely no defense against this beast powered by 7 bijuus.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 1, 2011)

Cocodrilito said:


> Kuchoyose Gedo Mazo. Voldmort has absolutely no defense against this beast powered by 7 bijuus.



Pain didn't have the bijuu's chakra's to power it. So it shouldn't have been that powerful back than. Pain however has more than enough firepower to kill Voldmort without it.


----------



## familyparka (Feb 8, 2012)

So much fail


----------



## Bit Sean (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2012)

kyla1718 said:


> I think you are underestimating Lord Voldemort, he is capable of flying at very fast speeds and appearing at random wherever he pleases, sorry but Pain may be able to win, but it will be far from a breeze.... remember book feats are relevant not the movie.....



Voldemort can come back seven times due to horcruxes essentially seven voldemorts vs seven pains. Interesting concept.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2012)

is this seriously being entertained?


----------



## familyparka (Feb 8, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Voldemort can come back seven times due to horcruxes essentially seven voldemorts vs seven pains. Interesting concept.



Actually the Horrocruxes are worth shit in battle since he can't revive himself; as shown in the 4rth book.

So it's Pain raping Voldy.


----------



## Weather (Feb 8, 2012)

...

My eyes... Hurt after reading this.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

Rise NECRO THREAD


----------



## Naruko (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't keep bumping necro'd threads, please  o, irony

Thank you to those that reported this so we could deal with it. Please continue to help bring trolls to justice via this function. You are the eyes and ears of the section.


----------

